# Those with Freud routers



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I recently bought a freud fixed/pluge combo, model 1700 I think, it is a nice router but I have some questions.

Where the heck can I find an edge guide for it! I looked on the frued website and can see the model number but can't find it anywhere. Any alternatives?

Secondly, I wanted to get an inlay set for it but the only inlay (and most routers sets) talk about being able to fit to porter cable router, and I have not been able to find out if the freud fits those things or not. Any ideas?

Thanks
Derek


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

Dvoigt said:


> I recently bought a freud fixed/pluge combo, model 1700 I think, it is a nice router but I have some questions.
> 
> Where the heck can I find an edge guide for it! I looked on the frued website and can see the model number but can't find it anywhere. Any alternatives?
> 
> ...


Derek,

The accessories can be found here:
http://www.freudtools.com/c-77-routers.aspx

The edge guide is the FT1710 and our FT2020 template guide set has the necessary adapter plate (FT1100) for PC style bushings which are also included in the set.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Good question Derek, and likewise a good answer Charles. 

Charles, I've got a Woodcraft brass guide bushing set. Is it possible to buy the FT1100 adaptor separately? Or is there a router sub-base available for the 1700?


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I've seen that link, although there is no way to buy it from that page and nothing on that page and says where I can buy it.

So once I have the template guide then I can use and bushings?


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

*Freud router*

Did you check Amazon? I think they may have what your looking for. Also there's a dealer finder on the link Charles gave you. :smile:


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah I checked the ENTIRE internet and no go for the guide... I can't even find a price for it.... 

I bought my router at Rockler but they do not stock the guide... maybe they could order it... although based on my past experience with them they would stare at me blankly or tell me talk to some guy that at the other end of the store that they expect me to find...


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

Check this link for Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2020-Template-Guide-Kit/dp/B0000223OM for the bushing guide kit.
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1100-Template-Adapter-Routers/dp/B00004RJYV/ref=pd_rhf_f_t_cs_1 For the FT1100 Adapter. 
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1500-Inlay-Template-Router/dp/B00004T7NA/ref=pd_rhf_f_t_cs_1 For the inlay guide bushing and bit set and
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2010-Deluxe-Edge-Guide/dp/B0000223ON/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2 Was the only edge guide I saw. It says it's for the larger plunge routers but looks the same as the 1700 guide. I don't know if they are interchangable.
Out of curiosity... What do you think of the Freud Combo kit? I just got the Rigid kit, I was looking for the Milwaukee Kit but couldn't find it in town so I got the Rigid kit 'cause I needed the plunge router that day and it was cheap, I'm pretty happy with it for now and it gives me time to look at other brands. It will work nicely in my table when I upgrade.
best,
Randy


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Randy thanks for the links! :thumbsup: Very much appreciated! Ordered the FT1100 adapter from Timberline Tools via Amazon....already have the FT1500 inlay set...I think I'm ready!

I love the FT1700's above table features for the router table. So far I've only used the plunge to try it out a few times, but with the addition of that adaptor, I plan to use it for some inlay work.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Graphiti said:


> Check this link for Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2020-Template-Guide-Kit/dp/B0000223OM for the bushing guide kit.
> http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1100-Template-Adapter-Routers/dp/B00004RJYV/ref=pd_rhf_f_t_cs_1 For the FT1100 Adapter.
> http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT1500-Inlay-Template-Router/dp/B00004T7NA/ref=pd_rhf_f_t_cs_1 For the inlay guide bushing and bit set and
> http://www.amazon.com/Freud-FT2010-Deluxe-Edge-Guide/dp/B0000223ON/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2 Was the only edge guide I saw. It says it's for the larger plunge routers but looks the same as the 1700 guide. I don't know if they are interchangable.
> ...


I've seen that 2010 kit, and agree that it looks the same.... But never wanted to risk it knowing that there is another model out there for my router.... maybe it works.


----------



## Charles M (Dec 10, 2007)

The FT2010 Edge Guide will not fit the FT1700 Router. It requires the FT1710 which is still so new that few dealers are stocking at this time. However, they are in stock in our warehouse and can be ordered through any Freud dealer. If the dealer locator on our site doesn't help you can call our Customer Service at (800) 334-4107 and they will be happy to assist.


----------



## Woodwkr113 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Freud FT2200 for router table*

Hey guys. I have a question about if anyone knows whether or not you can use 2 1/2" bits or larger in this router? I am mounting this in a router table and the manufacturer says that if you are going to use bits this size or bigger that they reccommend that you remove the base plate from the router. Although, I don't think this is going to work very well since this will not allow you to be able to screw the router to the router table plate? 

I checked with Woodcraft and they tell me that they do not know and they are not sure why Freud says that you can use this for these size bits but that it does not tell you how to do this in the manual. I have not yet spoken to Freud about this yet but that will be my next step. Finally, I want to use this router only since I have the HP behind it and already spent good money for a good router that works very well otherwise. 

So I am giving this a :thumbdown: for router table and bits bigger then 2 1/2" even though it's a 3 1/4 HP. 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## krdomingue (Apr 19, 2009)

Woodwkr113 said:


> Hey guys. I have a question about if anyone knows whether or not you can use 2 1/2" bits or larger in this router? I am mounting this in a router table and the manufacturer says that if you are going to use bits this size or bigger that they reccommend that you remove the base plate from the router. Although, I don't think this is going to work very well since this will not allow you to be able to screw the router to the router table plate?


You need to take off the base plate to mount it in the table properly. I used the same holes that the base plate was screwed in to mount it to the table plate. If you are buying a pre-drilled table plate, you want to make sure you get one with the right hole configeration. Otherwise you will need to drill the plate. The plate will need a larger (properly located) hole for the above table top adjustment. Rockler sells the pre-drilled plates that will fit you router.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dvoight,
The router table plate that freud makes looks like this:
It's aluminum and very ridgid.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Dvoight,
> The router table plate that freud makes looks like this:
> It's aluminum and very ridgid.
> Mike Hawkins


Mike, do you have any idea where I can purchase that Freud aluminum insert? A Google search wasn't much help to me. Also, was yours pre-drilled to accept the 1702?


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I really like my freud router as a table router. IMHO I found it unbalanced and top heavy as my handheld router. It was somewhat frustrating, but thats what I have real (pre-dewalt) porter cables for. As a table router I have no problem cutting raised panels in two passes. I don't have a fancy router table so the the topside adjusting knob is extremely helpful. Enjoy!


----------



## Woodwkr113 (Apr 19, 2009)

Krdomingue,

Thanks for your response. I took off the plastice subase of the router and got to the base but it does not appear that there are any screws underneath it. So, in other words my sub base and base are the extact same size.. The base is attached to the router and the plunge portion attached to this. So, wouldn't it stand to reason that if i removed the base from the router that I would not have a base with a bolt pattern to mount it to the router table insert plate?? I think I am confused?? 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Woodwkr113 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks guys for all your help on this one! I did speak to Freud today and the confirmed with me that this can be done on this router with the bits 2 1/2" or bigger on the router table mouting from table insert to base plate. 

Paul


----------



## Woodwkr113 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your help.. I spk to Frued today and confmed with them that this can be done with bits 2 1/2 " or bigger mounting from table insert to router base. 

Paul


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave,
my router kit came with the table insert. I haven't tried to mount the router to it yet, but I am assuming it is drilled to fit. I will check it and let you know. I would think you should be able to get one through freud, or maybe check woodcraft stores or maybe ebay.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I did what I should have done to begin with and called Freud direct. They were able to supply me with the part number and a couple of places where I could order it through. I probably wasted well over an hour yesterday searching the Internet looking for a part number and/or price. A 5 minute call to Freud and I was good to go.


----------



## patntedh (Dec 27, 2021)

I really like my Freud router, but I have struck out looking for a router lift system fotr it. Any suggestions??? It is really difficult attempting to raise or lower it in my router table.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Dvoigt said:


> I recently bought a freud fixed/pluge combo, model 1700 I think, it is a nice router but I have some questions.
> 
> Where the heck can I find an edge guide for it! I looked on the frued website and can see the model number but can't find it anywhere. Any alternatives?
> 
> ...


Another solution would be to pick up a Porter Cable base plate. Lay your base plate over it, centering the center hole perfectly. Mark the screw holes for your router, through the Freud base plate, and drill and countersink them to accept the mounting screws. You will then be able to use PC bushings guides on your router. As far as edge guides, can't help you. There are always work arounds. I know you already learned this, but I would consider these things before you purchase a tool next time. If you can get a good buck for your router you could sell it and pick up a used PC 690. They have been around for decades, are workhorses, and you can still get accessories and parts for them, although they never break. I have 3 of them that I have set up in different ways. I would stay away from the new PC routers, they are garbage. I have 5 PC routers, 2 Bosch, and 1 Makita. The only one that has ever needed repair is the newest of the Porter Cables. If I look at it wrong it freaking breaks. The one that is a flimsy piece of crap is the 890,I would stay away from it.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Too bad Charles M not still on the forum..


----------

